# Goldfish vs shad



## RossCo kid (May 8, 2012)

Took 3 friends catfishing Friday night on a trib to the scioto,
We started with cut shad. I baited cut shad on my buddy's girls pole
And casted her out. Went back to rigging my own pole up and she started saying she was getting a bite, since the current is alittle strong in this spot I didn't pay much attention until I turned around and she was sitting there with the pole bent over! Ended up with a flat just over 25lb. Not bad for a first fish!
Wasn't even ten mins later and my buddy tied into the big one. I've had Many experiences with this fish and once again he broke the 30lb braided line. So sat night I tried it again with goldfish most between 3-5in. After several hours without a good run I decided to put on the biggest one I had about 11ins
And within 5mins my pole went for a ride! Got it just before the water and got a good hookup. And faught him for a good 2mins, he took half the spool of line. And eventually he broke off again. And that was with 30lb mono.
I'm not exactly sure how big the fish is but I've caught a 53lber and several on the high 40's on the same rigs no prob. My guess is either a shovelhead in the high 60's or maybe even touching 70. Or possible a big blue that strolled up. In this same stretch of water last year I ran limb lines out of frustration and ended up with either a broken swivel or bent hook! It's frustrating!
Atleast I know the monster is still around 
Maybe next weekend I'll be posting pics!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

sounds like you need a rope and chain..


----------



## RossCo kid (May 8, 2012)

Haha yea that's crossed my mind!
I also thot about dropping a line off the front of my jonboat and just wait for the ride! Lol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So is your drag functioning on the reel? 30# line should be able to handle an awfully large fish provided that he does not cut you off on something or run you in to a snag. Simply breaking the line sounds more like the drag being set too close to the breaking point.

By the way, it sounds like you have a pretty sweet stretch of water there. Make sure to post up some pics of them when you land 'em! I always like to see the biguns!!


----------



## RossCo kid (May 8, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> So is your drag functioning on the reel? 30# line should be able to handle an awfully large fish provided that he does not cut you off on something or run you in to a snag. Simply breaking the line sounds more like the drag being set too close to the breaking point.
> 
> By the way, it sounds like you have a pretty sweet stretch of water there. Make sure to post up some pics of them when you land 'em! I always like to see the biguns!!


Well it's a tricky situation, there is several concrete slabs in there. Along with some log jams. He was gettin awful close to the concrete so I had to tighten the drag and try to turn him. And what's a good knot for braided? I find braided knots always give loose before the actual line breaks.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I forget what the knot is called but I think the best is when you put the line twice through the eye to make a loop hold that loop and create a second loop with the main line twist the free line on the main line 5-8 times and pull it through both loops I'll figure out the name for you but I believe that is the best knot out there for strength 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

It's called a triline knot


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Palomar knot is extremely strong. Run the line through the eye and then run it back through,creating a loop. Make an overhand not with that loop and the main line. Pull the loop through and then loop it over the hook and pull tight. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The Trilene knot is no good for braid under heavy loads, it slips when least expected, trust me!
The only for sure knot to use for braid is the uni knot. It is in the package directions when you buy Power Pro, which by the way, is the best braid on the market IMO.

Kid, you might be getting into some gar. I had issues with them this past weekend myself. They cut 65lb braid with those teeth very quickly and they're know to run a spool down pretty quickly if given the opportunity!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Idk about that I use power pro braided and the trilene knot and I've broken lures before the knot or line breaks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

If you do land this fish and it turns out to be a flathead and you think it might even be close to 70lbs make sure to get a good, accurate weight on him because at 70# you're getting close to the state record there, which I believe is 74#. Good luck!


----------



## RossCo kid (May 8, 2012)

Well tonight will be the first I've been down there in a few weekends. 
I guess we will see what happens!
Has anyone been catching any flats lately?
I've heard the bite has been slow


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

RossCo kid said:


> Haha yea that's crossed my mind!
> I also thot about dropping a line off the front of my jonboat and just wait for the ride! Lol


I use 80lb. braid main line, 3oz. pyramid, 100lb. ball-bearing swivel w/ clip. snell/knotless knot an 8/0 gama circle w/ 60lb flourocarb and a loop knot on the other end to clip onto the swivel.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i sometimes use 200 lb braid and a 100 lb floro leader when fishing the ft pierce bridge for jew fish or golith gouper is what they call them now. but i have brought in a few nice ones and lost some real monsters to the pilings. maby you need to try one of these heavier rigs. just a suggestion.
sherman


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Download the app knot wars, has every knot and which type of line they are best with. Also, a tutorial on how to tie each. 30 pound test is a bunch to be breaking, even on a 60 pound fish.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

San Diego Jam Knot. Used by salt fishermen on heavy braid. I use it for all my terminal tackle.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

9dodgefan said:


> Palomar knot is extremely strong. Run the line through the eye and then run it back through,creating a loop. Make an overhand not with that loop and the main line. Pull the loop through and then loop it over the hook and pull tight.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



ABSOLUTELY! There is no other knot when fishing braid.......this does NOT slip at all and is extremely tough. Try this knot and then post your pics!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

this should be all you need when it comes to knots....good site here


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

RossCo kid said:


> Well tonight will be the first I've been down there in a few weekends.
> I guess we will see what happens!
> Has anyone been catching any flats lately?
> I've heard the bite has been slow



Any luck on landing the monster lately?


----------



## RossCo kid (May 8, 2012)

Tatonka said:


> Any luck on landing the monster lately?


I work for a landscaping company and they've been keeping me pretty busy here lately. weve been hitting paint creek in the afternoon near chillicothe this past week and catching some nice smallies 2-4 pounders. i havnt had the chance to fish for flats since the weekend before the 4th. ive heard there spawning right now? ( its about that time)
ive learned tho that some anglers use that as a excuse not to go when the temps get warmer at night and the bugs are full force. hopefully i can get out this weekend and find out for myself!
And thanks guys for the knot options! i will deff experiment with those.
good luck fishing and maybe one of us will get the big one!
and anyone else been catching any good ones fish? id like to see some pics!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Keep at it RossCo kid and keep us posted in this thread
I haven't caught anything except a cold as of late


----------

